

Glenn Beck's online network: 300,000 subscribers paying up to $9.95/mo - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203961204577269230271521006.html?mod=WSJ_hp_editorsPicks_1

======
gamechangr
That's amazing. Sounds like there is an under served market!

